# For the next few days



## PHRAG (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey all,

For the next few days, you will need to contact Heather if you have problems with the forum. I will be here randomly if I can, but I am not feeling well and I need to recouperate. 

I pulled a muscle in my leg which led to a pinched nerve, so I am dealing with pain issues.


----------



## Heather (Oct 11, 2006)

Feel better, J. 
And stay off your feet. Or else!


----------



## Marco (Oct 11, 2006)

feel better john


----------



## Mark (Oct 11, 2006)

Dude, take care of that leg right now while you can. I'm still recuperating from an injury I chose to ignore over a year ago. My PA assures me it's not just part of getting old so nobody better suggest that as the problem. 

Take care, get better.


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 11, 2006)

Sounds like _somebody_ needs a massage.






Step up to the table, John.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 11, 2006)

Feel better, John


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2006)

Not fun! Take care of yourself -- you are needed here.


----------



## Heather (Oct 11, 2006)

SlipperFan said:


> Not fun! Take care of yourself -- you are needed here.



Yeah, we all know what an idiot I am when it comes to being an admin!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2006)

Heather said:


> Yeah, we all know what an idiot I am when it comes to being an admin!


Oh, c'mon -- we all know you are a team!


----------



## Heather (Oct 11, 2006)

we are!  but he's the brains, I'm just the moral support. 

Oh, and the Mac test...


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 11, 2006)

John you have 2 e-mails


----------



## NYEric (Oct 12, 2006)

*Better living through chemistry*

We recommend one of each pill....


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 12, 2006)

Heather said:


> we are!  but he's the brains, I'm just the moral support.
> 
> Oh, and the Mac test...


Well, that is the most important one!


----------



## PHRAG (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow, what an interesting two days.

I had been having some mild pain in my hip for about two weeks or so. It would come and go, and wasn't enough pain for me to justify going to the doctor over.

Then on Tuesday morning, I started feeling worse. I went to an urgent care doctor. She prescribed some painkillers and stretching excercises. By 9 p.m. Tuesday night, I was in the emergency room unable to walk. My left leg from hip to toe shut down except for some intense waves of pain. I was given a shot, and I was able to walk out of the hospital on my own. 

Yesterday, I had a repeat episode and went back to the emergency room. One shot and a new prescription later I am feeling just ok. Not good, but not horrible. Now I am on anti-inflammatory meds to hopefully reduce the swelling that is pinching off the nerve in my left leg. 

If that doesn't work, I get the joy of seeing a neurosurgeon next week.


----------



## Heather (Oct 13, 2006)

John, 
Do they still think it is sciatica? Did they give you cortisone shots? Keep us posted and I sure hope you are feeling better and more like yourself soon. Fingers crossed that this all works. : )


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 13, 2006)

Oh wow John, didn't realize all that! Get better!

This almost sounds like an episode of my favorite show, House.

Jon
________
Ford windstar specifications


----------



## PHRAG (Oct 13, 2006)

They are leaning towards sciatica because my back isn't hurting enough for it to be a disc. At this point, the pain is presenting from my hip down to my ankle, and alternates with intense numbing and tingling. Fingers crossed that it keeps improving over the next few days.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 13, 2006)

Sounds terrible. I hope it can be resolved soon and without further pain.


----------



## Rick (Oct 14, 2006)

Doing any better John?

I hope so. Sciatica can realy lay a person out.

I had some similar pinched nerve problems in my left arm earlier this year. Couldn't even pick up the phone without feeling zapped and dropping it.

8 or so visits to a chiropracter, and good as new.:clap: 

Take Care Rick


----------



## PHRAG (Oct 14, 2006)

I am on day four of the steroids. I think they are working, because I was able to get out of bed yesterday and today. And the pain pills are actually taking the pain away. So I hope I am pushing through to the other side of it.


----------



## Jason Fischer (Oct 14, 2006)

Dang John!

I hope you recover well... without your health the orchids suffer as I've learned.

I once had a shot of cortisone in my behind, it was for a severe rash break out that the doctors guess was caused by something in the greenhouse. What's interesteing is I've never had it as bad since I got the shot (about 7 years ago) but now I get mild episodes here and there.

Hopefully you won't have to take anymore cortisone treatment, it's nasty stuff!

Get well soon.

-Jason


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 15, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> I am on day four of the steroids. I think they are working...



i was going to ask if you've been working out, but now i know better....


----------



## Heather (Oct 15, 2006)

likespaphs said:


> i was going to ask if you've been working out, but now i know better....



If I were you, I'd never do lunges again, J.


----------

